# Visitors visa 11.6 renewal time frame



## mailserver (Aug 10, 2016)

I have applied for my renewal of visitor visa 11.6 on May 2021 in Joburg(rivonia) current visa is expiring on 12 September 2021. Any idea about the time frame?

Has the department of home affairs given any extensions for visa expiring during this pandamic time.

All the advice is highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

There is no time frame at this moment because of the pandemic. I have two friends who submitted their application at the same day, which was November 2021. One of their applications was approved and sent to VFS June and he was supposed to get the permit July 12, when they gave to him cross check, then he found that they made mistake on his life partner ID no, so VFS took it back and ask him to wait for about 2 to 3 weeks time and the mistake will be corrected by DHA. The other guy application is still with the adjudicator. So it take time at this moments. You can just submit the renewal application and they will surely get to your turn.


----------



## mailserver (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you for reply. Is it legal to stay till I await for the results from home affairs even if the visa is expired? Do they have gazette published regarding this.


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

mailserver said:


> Thank you for reply. Is it legal to stay till I await for the results from home affairs even if the visa is expired? Do they have gazette published regarding this.


It is absolutely legal for you to stay until you receive an outcome. Please don’t try and leave the country because they won’t allow you to come back in without a valid permit. You MUST WAIT for your outcome. I don’t know if they have anything published on the gazette. But it’s legal for you to wait for your outcome or appeal etc before you can travel out of the country.


----------



## mailserver (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you


----------

